

LibreS3 Released - conductor
http://www.skylable.com/2014/04/libres3-released/

======
Aqueous
I'd totally use this if it added features that didn't S3 didn't support -
which shouldn't be aproblem since S3 isn't a standard anyway. Two major
features that come to mind: Batch operations and querying objects by metadata.
Right now if I want to rename 100 keys to 100 other keys without making 100
requests I'm kind of out of luck - which makes S3 useless for having a data
store back-end for say, a document management solution, unless you flatten the
file system (which is what I end up doing)

------
SEJeff
There is also Riak CS, which is S3's API ontop of the very ops friendly Riak
distributed database

